# NEW Surefire Helmet Light (PICS)



## jar3ds (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=20&t=268908

Very interesting... I wonder what kind of output we will see out of the 3 white LED's... 

also wonder how it attaches and is rotated... can't really tell... 

regardless its good news!


----------



## cy (Feb 14, 2006)

output is what a personal light would generate. but surefire's new helmet light's got all sorts of other features/functions.

unclips from helmet side mount, designed not to with night vision goggles. turns into a chest mount light


----------



## jar3ds (Feb 14, 2006)

so would it be safe to consider this light more of a personal small light than a headlamp... shame... i like the idea of running a headlamp off of 1 cr123 or rcr123... its plenty of power in that cell to do what a headlamp needs


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2006)

This light was designed as a personal light for soldiers, thus the primary helmet attachment option (it has a slide/clipping attachment) and the MOLLE compatibility. It doesn't rotate, it swivels. I'm sure you could mount it to other items.

It has 2 color LED's (blue & white) + 2 levels for each + "friend-or-foe" emitter. It's also parachute-certified (low profile doesn't get caught on aircraft frame).

Really cool light, IMO.


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anybody else think that looks like something out of a sci-fi movie. It reminds me of something you'd see in Starship Troopers or Aliens. 

I'm glad that SF is making one though as I've always thought that a helmet light made a lot of sense for our troops. I hope that it will help save some lives with the IFF LED's.


----------



## Ralf (Feb 14, 2006)

If there is a friend-or-foe emitter, does this mean
that this lamp will not be sold to the public e.g. for
a fire-fighter helmet?

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2006)

Ralf said:


> If there is a friend-or-foe emitter, does this mean
> that this lamp will not be sold to the public e.g. for
> a fire-fighter helmet?
> 
> ...



I do not know this. The light source are 5mm LED's, not sure how those would work for fire-fighting. I do remember PK showing a flashlight designed as part as DARPA for aircraft carrier firefighting personnel; it had some type of "green" LED's. Maybe SF will make other versions of the helmet light, but I have no idea, it's just my opinion right now.


----------



## jar3ds (Feb 14, 2006)

wonder what the cost of it is?


----------



## Ralf (Feb 14, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I do not know this. The light source are 5mm LED's, not sure how those would work for fire-fighting. ...



I don't mean for search and rescue type things in firefighting but it
is sometimes nice to have some illumination around you. But I agree
there should be better solutions around. 

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2006)

:huh2: :huh:


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah im sorry but wtf is a freind or foe emmiter for a person. i thougth this was something on jets so you knew not to shoot a missle at your own man, how does this work.


----------



## cy (Feb 15, 2006)

not sure if we should be explaining how friend or foe feature works on surefire personal/headlamp light system.

our boys will be using this feature in combat....


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Feb 16, 2006)

I think its common knowledge, but good call. Its been explained to me in PM. Thanks all.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 26, 2006)

This SureFire Helmet Light really intrigues me. Depending on what additional details I can find out about it, as well as my budget, I might consider buying one.


----------



## NextLight (Feb 26, 2006)

greenLED said:


> This light ...SNIP ... also parachute-certified (low profile doesn't get caught on aircraft frame).



I wouldn't worry about my little headlight catching on the airframe...I WOULD worry about snagging my 'chute or lines, especially during chute deployment!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 16, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a very nice fellow at Surefire and was told the helmet light will not be available to the general public.

So...that sucks.

JM-99


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

Great! Nice to know that. . .


----------



## Ralf (Mar 16, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> I just got off the phone with a very nice fellow at Surefire and was told the helmet light will not be available to the general public.
> 
> So...that sucks.
> 
> JM-99



:-( 

According to the new tactical catalog the blue leds are there
for the same use as the white ones but to use with nvgs. 
So in the Headlamp there are blue leds and in the A2 yellow green ones for the same purpose? Why not red ones?
Does red ones disturb latest generation nvg?

Furthermore there are two switches and one pushbutton to be seen on the picture. (?)
Is this pushbutton to select the level of light? Then I don't have understand the catalog text ;-) ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 16, 2006)

Ralf said:


> According to the new tactical catalog the blue leds are there
> for the same use as the white ones but to use with nvgs.



I have the catalog and I can see where you might read it that way, but...I think they are referring to "human" night vision when they say "night-vision-friendly color"...

That's the way I read it anyway...



> Furthermore there are two switches and one pushbutton to be seen on the picture. (?)
> Is this pushbutton to select the level of light? Then I don't have understand the catalog text ;-) ...



Here's how it works...the 3-position toggle selects white/off (center)/blue. The momentary cycles through the brightness settings of whichever mode you're in (white or blue) and the two-position switch is on/off for the IFF.

JM-99


----------



## Ralf (Mar 17, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> I have the catalog and I can see where you might read it that way, but...I think they are referring to "human" night vision when they say "night-vision-friendly color"...
> 
> That's the way I read it anyway...



I don't want to bring up all this discussions about preserving night
vision again, but in other SF lights there are red LEDs for that purpose ... hm ...


> Here's how it works...the 3-position toggle selects white/off (center)/blue. The momentary cycles through the brightness settings of whichever mode you're in (white or blue) and the two-position switch is on/off for the IFF.
> 
> JM-99



Thanks ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## Darell (Mar 17, 2006)

NextLight said:


> I wouldn't worry about my little headlight catching on the airframe...I WOULD worry about snagging my 'chute or lines, especially during chute deployment!


Yup... jump-certified to not catch the 'chute lines... but not with the light in place! Only the bare mount. The light unclips from the helmet and clips to the vest. When needed (after the jump!) it can be reattached to the helmet. The clip is one of the coolest features.

If not for sale to general schmoes, I guess this'll be the closest I get to one! It is a REALLY cool gadget. And I especially like the part where nobody is supposed to shoot me.


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 17, 2006)

humm... just hope that the insurgent's don't make their own blinking IR led light to copy us...


----------



## Size15's (Mar 17, 2006)

The Blue LEDs are for the military medics so they can see the blood.
There are three levels for the white and blue (not two).

I heard the price will be about $135 from your SureFire dealer.


----------



## firefly99 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wonder would it be possible for SF to replace the IR with Red LED and made the headlamp available to the general public. 

It would be a great idea to have a SF quality headlamp that run on a CR123.
Currently, making do with a Inova 24/7.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2006)

Size15's said:


> I heard the price will be about $135 from your SureFire dealer.


Yummy. Any GA (public) release dates being floated out there yet?


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm thrilled that SF is now looking at helmet / head lights...'bought time!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 14, 2006)

Last I heard, they're supposed to be out at the end of April...

I don't hold much hope because I was earlier told it would be the "middle of April"...I get the distinct feeling this is just being pushed back indefinitely.

JM-99


----------



## BobVA (Apr 15, 2006)

I THINK I heard PK say that a non-military model would be made. I'm not sure of the market, though - maybe firefighters? PK also mentioned some experimental light they'd made for firefighters with a blinking green rear light to allow them to spot one another through smoke. As I recall that led into the civilian helmet light comment, but I'm a little hazy on that. Darrell might remember?

The whole point of this light is to provide a personal illumination device for soldiers who can't use a headlamp (due to the NVG mount blocking that real estate on their helmets). Other than as a collectors items, I'm not sure what use this would be outside the military / first responder market.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 15, 2006)

In the future (I was told "this summer"...August, maybe?), the MOLLE attachment would be available. That would add other mounting options for people. Then, you could put it on a Maxpedition Fatboy, for instance...

The green LED one is an DARPA project. It didn't sound like it would be mass-produced for the general public. The MICH helmet light did.

JM-99


----------



## Flashdark (May 14, 2006)

The ar15.com link in the first post has all of the details. 4 models in progress. Only the first model available now for $124.95 +/-. White & Blue 5mm LEDs, IFF is IR. It does not look like the helmet-mouted version moves but the harness-clip attachment option swivels up or folds down. The harness "moll" clip option would also clip onto a headset band and work very well. Both helmet and harness mount versions have a quick-release catch so you can remove the unit and use it as a hand light. These are available NOW and anyone can buy them if you can find them. Subsequent versions will have different color LEDs for different uses. White/Red/IR, White/IR/IR, Yellow-Green/IR/IR for the "B", "C", and "D" models to be released at a later date. Only the White/Blue/IR "A" model is available now.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

My helmet light will be delivered today.

That is all. 

JM-99


----------



## hank_moon (Jun 5, 2006)

Flashdark said:


> The ar15.com link in the first post has all of the details. 4 models in progress.
> Hope this helps.



I can't find anything on that site about the lamp - can you post the title of the thread? no search function over thar...


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

hank_moon said:


> no search function over thar...



Here is a link to the search on ar15.com:
http://www.ar15.com/forums/search.html?b=3&f=20&t=

I tried. Can't find it. Must have been moved to the archives already and since I don't feel like paying them to look there...

JM-99


----------



## London Lad (Jun 5, 2006)

I have had my helmet light for a couple of weeks. It works great.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 5, 2006)

how bright is it on white as a headlamp?


----------



## Owen (Jun 5, 2006)

Getting hung on lines, frames, or doorways aren't very realistic concerns. 
"Parachute certified" probably refers to the durability of the light, and the reliability/strength of the mount. Something being "good to jump" means it's secure. A bad landing can be like driving into a wall at 40mph minus the car-I imagine they're still training with T-10Cs, which could make for some interesting directional changes, and painful landings when the wind didn't cooperate. 
Plus, a geared-up paratrooper is anything but streamlined with 150lbs.+ worth of LBE, ruck, chute, reserve, and weapon case strapped on, and is walking--or charging for the door, after jump commands kick the adrenaline in, and/or you've been geared up for hours and are dying to pee--in babysteps packed between other guys going the same direction.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 5, 2006)

Owen said:


> Getting hung on lines, frames, or doorways aren't very realistic concerns.



Yes...they are.



> "Parachute certified" probably refers to the durability of the light, and the reliability/strength of the mount.



No, it doesn't. More on this later...

JM-99


----------



## Owen (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, maybe things have changed. When I went through Airborne School (over 15 years ago), they wouldn't even let us wear a watch on a jump, but that all went out the window when I got to Ft. Bragg, and people had all kinds of crap hanging off their gear. 
Back then, chutes opened behind you, and guys jumped LAAWs, AT4s, tripods, etc. without incident that I know of.


----------



## ChinoXpress (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum so I thought I'd contribute a little something... 

A quick review of SureFire's HL1-A-TN Helmet Light
(dial-up users beware: lots of photos and a couple videos)

and now that I've done that it's time to catch a few Zs... :sleepy:


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 7, 2006)

I was able to mount the helmet light over the cover just fine, FYI.

JM-99


----------



## ianb (Jun 7, 2006)

...sorry answered my own question
Ian


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 7, 2006)

ianb said:


> Is this usable without a helmet, i.e. on a headstrap etc?



Sadly, no.

JM-99


----------



## ChinoXpress (Jun 7, 2006)

Jumpmaster, you're right about mounting with or without the helmet cover. I apologize for not making that clear. It's been updated to show that as well as info on the strobe.

Also, I'll add a field test of the strobe later (probably 100m or so).


----------



## Jumpmaster (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but thought it would be better to do that than create a new one.

Wanted to let everyone know that on the helmet light, when the battery starts to go dead, you cannot change the brightness level. It will be on the lowest setting and the brightness switch has no effect. I hadn't remembered seeing that anywhere before and wanted to put it out there in case anyone finds the info useful.

JM-99


----------



## cedarcreek (Feb 8, 2007)

The original link didn't work for me, but here's the surefire page:

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24391/sesent/00


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 9, 2007)

Only 19.2 Lumens?


----------



## KROMATICS (Feb 9, 2007)

greenLED said:


> I do remember PK showing a flashlight designed as part as DARPA for aircraft carrier firefighting personnel; it had some type of "green" LED's.



I'd love to see a picture of it. This would be the DEF3D correct? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> Only 19.2 Lumens?


Whatever the output - the light is just right for reading and moving around unobtrusively. I don't have a helmet but I use a HelmetLight around the house at night - works great!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 9, 2007)

KROMATICS said:


> I'd love to see a picture of it. This would be the DEF3D correct? I can't find any info on it.


Sorry, Kromatics, I'm not familiar with all the DARPA incarnations, and I'm not sure if pics of that particular one were ever taken at the party.

I do remember this particular one because I joked that it should be my light (green LED's...). From what I remember the LED's were small and arranged around the tailcap. The light was meant to be attached to the flight crew's helmets and provide rear markers. Other than that, I'll claim complete ignorance on the rest of the story.


----------

